# Ein Bildverzeichnis für mehrere Shopstrukturen



## annalena49 (23. Juni 2009)

Hi,
ich habe ein Bildverzeichnis (154.000 Artikel-Bilder) welches ich gerne in mehreren Shopstrukturen, auf der gleichen Maschine, nutzen möchte. 

Frage:  
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein Alias, also ein Verweiss, zum Haupt-Bildverzeichnis zu legen? Damit würde ich mir das kopieren für die übrigen Strukturen ersparen, ist auch für die Datenpflege später einfacher.

Wie muss ich das genau machen?

System: LINUX Debian

mfg
Annalena


----------



## Navy (23. Juni 2009)

Du sucht Hard- oder Sym-Links.


```
ln [-s] /path/to/pictures /new/path
```


----------



## annalena49 (23. Juni 2009)

Hi Navy,

habe mir das mal näher angesehen und via ssh folgenden Befehl abgesetzt:

```
ln -s /var/www/web/html/c2/image /var/www/web/html/c1/image
```

klappt noch nicht, es werden keine Bilder gefunden.
in ../c2/image ist nichts drin, leer
in ../c1/image liegen die tatsächlichen Bilder

mmh habe ich da was verdreht, anders herum geht es auch nicht.
Wie kann ich einen Sym-Link wieder löschen?  nichts gefunden.

als Hardlink wäre es noch besser, da das schneller gehen soll.
Was mache ich noch falsch?

mfg
Annalena


----------

